# Shawn AKA Reign Man AKA Baby Factor Kemp Works out for the Nuggets



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

according to the Denver Post Kemp is as advertised. The phantom "skinny" Kemp does exist. I'd like the nuggets to weigh him before they offer him a deal this summer. If he weighs 270 or less, I say sign him. If he could get down to 260 or 250 by training camp... we might have something. Sure beats his weight of 280 with the cavs and 320 or 340 with orlando and retirement.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

always been one of my favorite players...

if he even comes close to that explosiveness he had years ago, then HELL YA!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Like the article said, a Kemp at 60% of what he used to be is better than most NBA players right now.

He could even help us out at the center position, as well.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Like the article said, a Kemp at 60% of what he used to be is better than most NBA players right now.
> 
> He could even help us out at the center position, as well.


if they ink him that makes nene and kmart expendable, and means elson can take a high contract elsewhere, and the nuggets can resign Evans and have Kemp and Najera on the bench

that is assuming some kind of big a PF or Center comes back as part of the trades. like stro swift or maybe Dice in a deal with the Pistons.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I was skeptical at first, he's 36, and everyone knows about his past troubles. But Karl said he seems a lot more matured, and he lost 70 freaking pounds, that sounds like someone serious about playing basketball again. I say ink him and see what happens. Oh yeah, and this is from the same Post article:


> Nuggets forward Carmelo Anthony is expected to return to Denver this month to meet with Karl and front-office personnel about the future.


There's a step in the right direction.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'd love to see Kemp back on the hardwood floors of the NBA. Star Power! Old or New is good for the Denver Nuggets!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i totaly forgot that this is another one of "karl's" players...dont know if thats good or bad...

is it safe to say that karl is pretty much our gm reguardless of what happens? and i thought he had enough power... :nonono:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

why didnt he play in the summer league?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> why didnt he play in the summer league?


u tell me! i havent heard anything about him except this thread. i guess hes pretty unlikely to play huh?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> u tell me! i havent heard anything about him except this thread. i guess hes pretty unlikely to play huh?


its not like i got this from hoops hype, this is the denver freakin post. i dont know what to think


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> why didnt he play in the summer league?



i believe only people with 3 or less years of nba experience are allowed to play.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> its not like i got this from hoops hype, this is the denver freakin post. i dont know what to think


true. i dont doubt that he actually is/was trying to come back...and with karl it makes perfect sense...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> i believe only people with 3 or less years of nba experience are allowed to play.


im pretty sure AI played last year...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

iverson played summer league?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> iverson played summer league?


ya last year or the year before. it was probably only a couple games lol

k-mart played this year too!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Nugs are working on a deal to bring Kemp to training camp if the price is right.

Karl is still unsure about him.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Kemp has that kind of killer instinct that can keep him in the league as a very solid contributor. All he has to do is not eat.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Kemp has that kind of killer instinct that can keep him in the league as a very solid contributor. All he has to do is not eat.


probably needs to stay off the heroin too... or was it coke? i dont remember...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> probably needs to stay off the heroin too... or was it coke? i dont remember...


actually this time its POT. guess Kemps career is offically over


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> actually this time its POT. guess Kemps career is offically over


lol i just saw this on espn. its kinda funny but not really i guess...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Arrested in Houston for Marjiuana ... once a time ... this time the guy is over ... jeez, poor moron


----------

